# Diese bilder verschmelzen lassen!



## skuzzle (19. August 2004)

hi leute ich will folgende bilder ineinander übergehen lasse aber das tutorial hat mit den ebenenmasken hat mich nicht weitergebracht :

http://www.bankofchina.de/gallery/pics/skuzzle/shot00001 Kopie.jpg


http://www.bankofchina.de/gallery/pics//shot00003.jpg

ich benutze photoshop cs 8.0 aber bei mir gibt es "auswahl maskieren" nicht!

thx 4 help


----------



## elmyth (19. August 2004)

Geb doch bitte mal den Link zu dem Tutorial, ich weiss gerade nicht welches du meinst. Zwei Bilder ineinanderfließen zu lassen kann ja nicht so schwer sein, bzw. es gibt eine Menge von Möglichkeiten.


----------



## skuzzle (19. August 2004)

ja ich mein so wie bei dem flashmovie von adobe mit der frau mit dem blauen gesicht und so sowas bekomm ich halt net so gut hin : 
hier mal des movie :

http://www.adobe.de/products/photoshop/newfeatures.html#


----------



## greengoblin (19. August 2004)

Hi,
wie schon gesagt, es gibt eine Menge Möglichkeiten.
Eine einfache:
Zu färbenden Bereich auswählen, > Bild > Einstellen > Farbton/Sättigung,
"Färben" anhaken und mit den Reglern spielen.
Gruss
GG


----------



## Leola13 (19. August 2004)

Hai,

also irgendwie hab ich das jetzt nicht richtig verstanden.

Die Frau mit dem blauen Gesicht geht wie von greengoblin beschrieben.

Bilder verschmelzen geht über : 

Ebene - Ebenenmaske hinzufügen - Nichts/Alles maskieren  und dan mit einem Brush/Verlauf/Auswahl die Bereiche maskieren

Das wird aber bei deinen Bildern nicht ganz einfach.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## skuzzle (19. August 2004)

habs etz mal einigermasssen versucht siehe bild =)

http://www.bankofchina.de/gallery/pics/skuzzle/geilomatDoom.jpg

habs mit ebenenmaseken und dann in dem maskenmodus mit dem pinsel mit schwarz oder weiss drübermalen angepasst =)


----------

